# Colorado St. v. BYU



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thursday odds have the Cougars by 6.5. 

The bye week was good for the Cougars before the last game. I hope they kept that rolling this week and they are ready for the Rams. The odds are rarely wrong. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I think they win by at least 14.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cougs will cover. CSU is aweful. It will be similar to the UNLV game. The odds makers have missed on nearly every single BYU game this year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU wins, but I believe the spread is just about right. The cougars right now are a different team than the one that lost to USU, they are much better IMO.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think BYU kills em.... Like Gary said, CSU is horrible. Kinda funny... has my buddy all sorts of amped for the CSU game at the end of the year (he's a WYO grad). The only thing that he says has him worried is that they actually lost to New Mexico. LOL.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've watched 4-5 CSU games this year. And every single time, I found myself kind of ashamed, like when I watch Hannah Montana or Ghost Whisperer, even if my wife and daughters aren't around. The ashamed feeling has been "This is just plain, horrible football! And I'M WATCHING IT! WHAT THE HE!! is WRONG with me?" I'm such a college football junkie, I just couldn't stay away. I know, that still doesn't explain why I'm watching CSU play. I've not got that same feeling watching Wyoming or SDSU. But UNLV, CSU and New Mexico - that is just bad football no matter how you look at it. 

Now watch. My Cougs will struggle/lose to them and then I'll look like an even bigger idiot than I already do! Is that possible? ;-)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been thinking more and more about this and BYU should handle this game pretty easily. Gary makes some good points, CSU is pretty bad.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So here's a question.... if BYU wins this one and kinda gets themselves on a mini roll.... how close do they make the game in RES at the end of the year? I think the more they win, the more confidence they gain and if Utah for some reason loses at Notre Dame.... then I honestly can't say I'd count out another BYU win to send both teams on their way.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> So here's a question.... if BYU wins this one and kinda gets themselves on a mini roll.... how close do they make the game in RES at the end of the year? I think the more they win, the more confidence they gain and if Utah for some reason loses at Notre Dame.... then I honestly can't say I'd count out another BYU win to send both teams on their way.


Since the TCU/Utah game I have been saying the samething. I think if Utah loses to ND and BYU win the rest of there games. I think BYU beats Utah. 
But if Utah wins in South Bend then so much for that.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Cougs will cover. CSU is aweful. It will be similar to the UNLV game. The odds makers have missed on nearly every single BYU game this year.


Actually the only games where the Thursday odds have been wrong are when BYU played Washington at the beginning of the year and I think they didn't get the spread on Wyoming.

The Thursday odds are pretty accurate.

Interesting take on the Utah/ND game and what it means for the Cougs. The odds had the Utes by 5 yesterday but I don't know if that's as accurate because I haven't followed it like I do the Cougs.

But, I would never overlook ND in South Bend.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BYU barely covering the spread.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Dodger said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Cougs will cover. CSU is aweful. It will be similar to the UNLV game. The odds makers have missed on nearly every single BYU game this year.
> ...


I misspoke when I said Wyoming. The spread was 5 against Nevada (in favor of Nevada), which Nevada obviously blew apart. The handicappers still picked the winner on that game even though their weekly free pick said to take BYU. After Fuga got hit from behind (torn ACL), BYU just fell apart and so did the spread.

Based on the Thursday odds, a bet on BYU would have only paid off 3 times in the past 4 years. I expect Huge is right. BYU by 7.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I was way off! That was a pretty impressive showing today. Heaps is looking a lot better. A few of those throws were things of beauty.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BYU is finally coming together and gelling as a team, while Utah is imploding. The Utes have been outscored 75-10 in the last two games, and next week looks to be another probable loss against a very good SDSU on the road.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What was with the orange CSU uniforms? Those were horrendous.... kinda watched the game on the small tv at the bar and they sure looked like they were getting it handed to them in the snow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was way off on both games today, the Y appears to be playing much better, but hard to tell how much better with such poor competition.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I was way off on both games today, the Y appears to be playing much better, but hard to tell how much better with such poor competition.


I don't know Huge. Poor competition doesn't affect whether or not the receivers can catch.

I agree that the true measuring stick is not there (it's the same measuring stick that measured Utah this season) but they are catching the ball now. That's something.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the Cougs, they are looking good.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I was way off on both games today, the Y appears to be playing much better, but hard to tell how much better with such poor competition.
> ...


I agree, I just don't want to get too hyped up. Where the big difference is is in how much time Heaps has had to scan the field and wide holes for the RB's. The O line has done very well the last few weeks, but with such poor competition I don't know that it will happen every week. One thing is for sure is that the game on 11/27 will be good as almost always and the Utes may just lose three in a row, SDSU is really looking good.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Got to watch the BYU game and the Notre Dame game side by side on Saturday. Notre Dame isn't good this year. Neither is CSU. But BYU sure looked good against a bad team. I really like the changes that have happened in this team since Bronco took over as DC. Granted, the competition has been suspect, but the team is looking better on all fronts.


----------

